# [Aporte] Para limpiar placas de cobre, pushbutton y terminales oxidadas



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 15, 2022)

Como dice el titulo *NO *pido ayuda mas bien traigo un consejo de mi propia experiencia.

Hace un tiempo pasando por una joyería vi que vendían un limpiador de plata llamado Limpiasteg 130 y su precio era muy económico al rededor de 1 biden quizá menos $15 pesos mexicanos.


Y lo compre para ver que tal limpiaba unas onzas de plata que tenia que se pusieron negras.

Mi sorpresa fue que las limpio al instante así que metí unos anillos de oro y los dejo como nuevos.
me puse a experimentar y vi que limpiaba excelente casi cualquier metal, oro plata cobre y latón.

Los deja nuevos al instante obviamente deben estar limpios de sarro y grasa para dejar nuevos los metales.

Metí el liquido en un gotero y empece a aplicarlo a los pushbutton de un estéreo que no servían median 1Mohm cada botón y mi sorpresa fue que los dejo como nuevos me ahorre cambiar los botones.
probé con switches limite de impresoras de tickets y el resultado el mismo.

Lo que mejor me dio resultado fue cuando un amigo tenia una camioneta que se prendía el check engine y le borraban el código de falla y aparecía nuevamente y la desesperación de no poder quitarle la falla tenia una semana sin poder dar con la falla y mi sorpresa era que tenia los conectores verdosos en los cables unas gotas de limpiasteg en los contactos del arnés de la computadora y me gane $40 bidens por 3 gotas de este mágico producto

Luego necesitaba hacer unas PCB y tenia placas que por mas que limpie quedaron cafés y olvidadas tenia que lijarlas un rato para dejarlas funcionales y se me ocurrió poner unas gotas y con un pincel y el resultado el mismo, el cobre quedo rosa brillante al instante y lo mejor de todo el toner pego excelente al cobre que no tuve que retocar las pistas con plumón, des afortunadamente no se me ocurrió tomar fotos y no pensaba publicarlo pero es tan bueno que me decidí compartirlo.

Me a dado tan buenos resultados que quise compartir mi experiencia con este producto.
yo lo encontré como limpiasteg pero hay diferentes fabricantes y lo venden donde compran y venden monedas de plata dolares y joyerías so precio es ridículamente barato.
Su ingrediente principal es la tiourea no es ácido ni deja feo los metales con el tiempo como lo hace la pasta para soldar o el ácido muriático, no necesita uno lijar ni enjuagar, bueno al menos yo si enjuago y aplico WD-40.

Como digo siempre ustedes tienen la ultima palabra.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2022)

Llame YA !


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 16, 2022)

Es buena data, pero el problema que es justo un producto de México . En mi caso, al ser de Argentina, tendría que buscar otra alternativa.
Tal vez se pueda ver la composición y conseguir algo similar por estos lados, uff. Que tema sobre productos que un país que no se consiguen en otros, como cuando tuve que encargar un pulimento para policarbonatos a España.

Aún recuerdo cuando hable con un forista que ya no esta por estos lados (QEPD) que residía en México y le pregunte si la cajeta era algo rica, dado que no es exactamente igual al que tenemos por acá que es un tanto parecido y claro, no es algo que vería en los estantes del super por acá.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 16, 2022)

Pues no creo que sea exclusivo.
Yo me enteré por qué tenía muchas onzas de plata de mi papá y estaban negras y feas y mi mamá no sabía que hacer con ellas y me las dio.
Y pensé en limpiarlas con un pulidor pero me dijeron que eso les quita valor a la plata y caminando en el centro de la ciudad en un joyería vendían onzas de plata y estaban blancas como nuevas acuñadas 1947.

Y pregunte con que las limpiaron y me dijeron con limpiador de plata y dije que vale $1 biden y lo compre y así fue.

No creo que sea exclusivo de México.
Es como decir que el papel de baño es exclusivo de noruega 🤷🏽‍♂️


unmonje dijo:


> Llame YA !


Pues me dieron ganas de vaciar en goteritos y venderlos en las tiendas de electrónica como super limpiador para los botones locos.
$2.50 Bidens


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 16, 2022)

QUIÉNES SOMOS | goldplating
					






					www.limpiasteg130.com
				




Visítanos

Esmeralda 26

Pedregal de Atizapán

Atizapán de Zaragoza 52948

Atizapán de Zaragoza​Municipio en México

Es una fábrica de México, a menos que exporten sus productos a otros países.
En ML de México aparece, pero no en Argentina


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 16, 2022)

Bueno hay que darse una vuelta a la joyería de la ciudad y pedir limpiador para plata es jabonoso y huele horrible como azufre, mi hermana compro uno por lo maravilloso y estaba en inglés no recuerdo la marca pero es lo mismo.

Este es fabricación gringa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es una fábrica de México, a menos que exporten sus productos a otros países.
> En ML de México aparece, pero no en Argentina


Acá tenemos otro producto que existe hace poco más de 1500 años:





						Soy super - BRASSO BRILLAMETAL 70gr - Limpieza de pisos y muebles - Limpia metales
					






					soysuper.com.ar


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es una fábrica de México, a menos que exporten sus productos a otros países.


Si seguis leyendo en esa misma pagina...


> Es decir, somos una empresa que brinda productos y servicios para la industria joyera de toda América latina y estamos trabajando para ampliar nuestros horizontes comerciales hacía otros mercados


----------



## fabioosorio (Oct 16, 2022)

Si fuese un equivalente al Brasso, estaríamos hablando de amoníaco. 

Cuando era jipi limpiaba las piezas de bronce sumergiendo en amoníaco líquido unos minutos y enjuagado con agua y secadas una por una... en una ocasión, olvidé las piezas toda una noche... (cosa e jipi)... quedaron negras las piezas, solo con ácido nítrico las pude recuperar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Si fuese un equivalente al Brasso, estaríamos hablando de amoníaco.


Si, pero como el dijo:


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es jabonoso y huele horrible como azufre,


Tal vez tenga alguna similitud...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, pero como el dijo:
> 
> Tal vez tenga alguna similitud...


Cero y ninguna similitud.
El brasso es aceitoso huele como a gasolina blanca y hay que frotar los metales y su precio es 10 veces mayor.
Este líquido es barato transparente y base agua.
No hay que tallar nada solo sumergir y en el acto casi instantáneo.

Antes cambiaba los pushbutton, o los limpiaba con WD-40 para evitar que se deterioraran.

Pero esto es digno de probar.
Probé primero sumergiendo un tubo de cobre y ver cómo se comportaba con el tiempo pensando que se iba a hacer feo pero no pasó.

Cuando limpias cobre con brasso con el tiempo se hace café obscuro y se le forma una capa aceitosa y ni se diga la estopa queda con polvo fino de cobre lo que significa que hay desgaste mecánico.

Tengo ya 2 años usando este producto pero apenas me decidí a compartir.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2022)

Hola a todos , picando con lo boton derecho del ratón sobre la imagen posteada es possible escojer una opición donde que  "Google Lens" busque mas por ese ejelente producto y quizaz hay algun cercano de ustedes para conprar , por ejenplo en Amazon o lo Mercado Libre local.
!Suerte!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 16, 2022)

Yo en mercado libre lo vi a sobreprecio como 8 a 10 veces más.
Sería cuestión de preguntar en una joyería.
Acá dejo un vídeo de un líquido de otra marca.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> " en mercado libre lo vi *a sobreprecio como 8 a 10 veces más."*


!Por eso que en algunas latitudes es mas conocido como "*Mercado Ladro*" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 16, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Cero y ninguna similitud.
> El brasso es aceitoso huele como a gasolina blanca y hay que frotar los metales y su precio es 10 veces mayor.
> Este líquido es barato transparente y base agua.
> No hay que tallar nada solo sumergir y en el acto casi instantáneo.
> ...


No mencione el Brasso, dado que aunque lo he usado en acero inoxidable en objetos que no se usan para cocinar ni nada y en otros evitando que resurja el oxido tras una inmersión en vinagre y posterior limpieza y secado, ya que en eso me pareció efectivo, pues me pareció algo poco recomendable en el caso de plata (intuí), ya que huele horrible y es agresivo para la piel.
Simplemente suponiendo que han de haber mejores opciones para limpiar plata y oro.

Supuse que no sería similar, por eso tampoco lo nombre.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si seguis leyendo en esa misma pagina...


Si, no me percate, aunque bien dicen que están trabajando para ampliar sus horizontes, aunque claro, como dicen, están, cosa que de por ahora sus productos no parecen tener cabida por acá, lamentablemente  (y la verdad, es que pintan bien)



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenemos otro producto que existe hace poco más de 1500 años:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, lo conozco, lo uso en determinados casos que mencione, pero en el caso de plata y oro, me pareció no recomendable al ser tan agresivo, por eso no lo mencione antes.



fabioosorio dijo:


> Si fuese un equivalente al Brasso, estaríamos hablando de amoníaco.
> 
> Cuando era jipi limpiaba las piezas de bronce sumergiendo en amoníaco líquido unos minutos y enjuagado con agua y secadas una por una... en una ocasión, olvidé las piezas toda una noche... (cosa e jipi)... quedaron negras las piezas, solo con ácido nítrico las pude recuperar.


Razón extra para no usarlo en plata y oro

Bueno, parece que el Brasso ha quedado descartado XD
Emmm bueno, me concentraría en tratar de encontrar un equivalente del producto recomendado de inicio por estos lados a ese otro producto en todo caso 



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Por eso que en algunas latitudes es mas conocido como "*Mercado Ladro*" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


Los picaros abundan por esos lados, aunque algunos tienen tal sobreprecio que habría que ser muy bobo y/o vago para pagar por ello XD.
A menudo confirmas que lo son, dado que si les haces una pregunta educada que pone en evidencia su fechoría, la eliminan y hasta te bloquean, aunque hay algunos más cautos y en lugar de eso, la responden con una evasiva.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Pues no creo que sea exclusivo.
> Yo me enteré por qué tenía muchas onzas de plata de mi papá y estaban negras y feas y mi mamá no sabía que hacer con ellas y me las dio.
> Y pensé en limpiarlas con un pulidor pero me dijeron que eso les quita valor a la plata y caminando en el centro de la ciudad en un joyería vendían onzas de plata y estaban blancas como nuevas acuñadas 1947.
> 
> ...


Si es el compuesto que usted dijo , es mejor enjuagarlo, es tóxica su ingestión ó absorción ó al quemarse. ir a WIKI para mas datos.


----------



## dantonio (Oct 16, 2022)

Subo un informe copiado de la Web donde se trata el tema de la limpieza de plata
y otros metales en restauración, particularmente con el producto tiourea.
Artículo firmado por Jannen Contreras Vargas.

Saludos.


----------



## Variac (Oct 16, 2022)

Si es a base de amoníaco, en Argentina está restringida su venta por SEDRONAR, se requiere permiso e inscripción en ídem. Lo mismo para productos que lo utilicen.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 16, 2022)

Si es evidente que si hay que usar guantes como todo, no vas a meter la mano en cloruro ferrico, no le vas a dar un trago o a endulzar una taza de café es evidente que hay que tomar las debidas precauciones, amoniaco no tiene .


Aquí muestro unas fotos que tome de ejemplos que hice con unos anillos de plata y una placa de cobre solo una gota y miren como lo deja:


Esos son unos anillos de plata con brasso hay que limpiar y pulir hasta que el trapo se ponga negro.
en cambio con el limpiador es al instante.


La placa de cobre como sabrán los que hacen PCBs caseras cuando se pone café hay que darle un rato con la lija grano del 600 luego 1000 y pasar a las 2000 para dejarla nueva, pero no es necesario con limpiador, ya rosa el toner pega a la primera sin repetir ni retocar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

Le pregunté a la patrona y me dijo que en Argentina existe el "PlataLim" que es para limpiar plata y otros metales, y funciona tal como dice @TRILO-BYTE 








						Limpiador De Metales Platalim - $ 1.335
					

PlatalimEnvase de 180 C.C.Limpiador de metales por inmersión================================================================================================================================================UBICACIÓN Y HORARIO DE ATENCIÓN- Podes retirar personalmente en nuestro local ubicado en...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Y es bastante barato...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ahí consulté vía e-mail (porque Wathsapp no me toma el número, no se si está funcionando), para saber el alcance internacional del producto.

Doc, eso va con batea de ultrasonido y se usa el líquido entero allí dentro, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Doc, eso va con batea de ultrasonido y se usa el líquido entero allí dentro, no?


Naaaaaaa.....la patrona dice que ponías un poco de líquido en un potiche y sumergías un par de segundos el coso de plata....y salía limpio.
Cuenta que de joven su madre lo compraba en un joyería pero luego ya no lo vendían a terceros...por eso busqué en ML y allí apareció.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ah, claaa...
Y será que se puede reutilizar el sobrante, o es material perdido? Para ambos o todos la pregunta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y será que se puede reutilizar el sobrante, o es material perdido? Para ambos o todos la pregunta


No tengo NPI !!!
Yo no lo he usado nunca y acabo de enterarme de su existencia. Ya que vuelva la patrona le preguntaré...a ver que me dice...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 17, 2022)

Yo la verdad tiro el sobrante es tan barato.

Cuando lo compre me dijeron que no mezcle plata con oro o cualquier otro metal dentro de la misma solución y que jamás meta Rodio por qué se daña el Rodio


----------



## josco (Oct 17, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Bueno hay que darse una vuelta a la joyería de la ciudad y pedir limpiador para plata es jabonoso y huele horrible como azufre, mi hermana compro uno por lo maravilloso y estaba en inglés no recuerdo la marca pero es lo mismo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 290511
> Este es fabricación gringa



Entonces ese es lo mismo?! lo he visto en los negocios donde compran y venden metales y monedas aca en gdl. Tendre que comprar para probar por que en muchos aparatos hay que cambiar todos los micro switch por que siempre fallan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y será que se puede reutilizar el sobrante, o es material perdido? Para ambos o todos la pregunta


Le pregunté a la patrona y me dijo que en su casa metían las cosas de plata directamente en el frasquito, luego las sacaban, las lavaban con agua y listo.
Vos verás...


----------



## sergiot (Oct 17, 2022)

Discúlpenme, pero una cosa es limpiar metales y otra es reparar los micro switch con limpieza de ese tipo, una cosa es si lo hacemos para nosotros en nuestros equipos, pero hacerlo como reparación a terceros, no se, es como que no corresponde.
Algo que limpia el metal de esa manera, es corrosivo, sea como sea, tiene que "comer" parte de la superficie, en algo que es lavable no pasa nada, pero en algo que no se puede enjuagar, no se cuan bueno sería.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Discúlpenme, pero una cosa es limpiar metales y otra es reparar los micro switch con limpieza de ese tipo, una cosa es si lo hacemos para nosotros en nuestros equipos, pero hacerlo como reparación a terceros, no se, es como que no corresponde.
> Algo que limpia el metal de esa manera, es corrosivo, sea como sea, tiene que "comer" parte de la superficie, en algo que es lavable no pasa nada, pero en algo que no se puede enjuagar, no se cuan bueno sería.


Y depende. Puede ser no corrosibo, pero si diluye o "come" otra cosa que no sea el metal, y seguro algo así trabaja.
El enjuague es discutible, ya que puedes lavar tranquilamente casi cualquier cosa, pero dependerá de la calidad del secado si va  durar o no...

Como dices, para 3ro, a menos que no se consiga o sea muy caro, prefiero cambiar, pero no está mal tener una segunda opción bajo la manga...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Le pregunté a la patrona y me dijo que en su casa metían las cosas de plata directamente en el frasquito, luego las sacaban, las lavaban con agua y listo.
> Vos verás...


... Yo lo pensaba como el cloruro ferrico, pero claro, en ese frasquito mezclas metales y otras sustancias... Dudoso el reciclaje a menos que sea para el mismo tipo de metal...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo la verdad tiro el sobrante es tan barato.
> 
> Cuando lo compre me dijeron que no mezcle plata con oro o cualquier otro metal dentro de la misma solución y que jamás meta Rodio por qué se daña el Rodio



Ya que se causa una reacción química entre metales que causa corrosión, por eso estudie en su momento que en la instalaciones de techos de chapa hay que tener cuidado con los tornillos a emplear en la misma, ya que afectan notablemente su vida útil, hete aquí que el mismo problema se da con los candados que les agregan a los puentes (como el famoso puente del amor en Paris)




DJ T3 dijo:


> ... Yo lo pensaba como el cloruro ferrico, pero claro, en ese frasquito mezclas metales y otras sustancias... Dudoso el reciclaje a menos que sea para el mismo tipo de metal...



En el producto que recomendaron de inicio, en la misma página, hete aquí que venden uno que es para plata, y otro para oro, o sea, se deduce que el uno no ha de ser bueno para el otro.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

No se si la fabrica seguirá activa, pero el Whatsapp no funciona y el e-mail Yahoo me devolvió un error de envío, así que si hay alguien de Mexico que se anime a consultar qué paises envían, sería interesante....


----------



## Variac (Oct 17, 2022)

El pdf "el camino de la formula", subido por dantonio, especifica, entre otras caracteristicas,
•Solución comercial, “Limpiasteg 130”, de tiourea con ácido
clorhídrico. Se verificó su pH en 0, y la limpieza se hizo por
inmersión, de acuerdo con las instrucciones incluidas. Digo que PH "0" es mas bien raro.
Pareceria que que hay que tener precauciones, formacion de acido sulfhidrico, (muy venenoso), etc. 
Como exprese ayer, el amoniaco esta restringido en Argentina, y ademas es caustico y venenoso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

Variac dijo:


> Se verificó su pH en 0, y la limpieza se hizo por inmersión, de acuerdo con las instrucciones incluidas. *Digo que PH "0" es mas bien raro*


Si el pH es cero entonces el líquido es completamente ácido y va a destruir cualquier cosa que toque.
El valor de pH neutro es de 7...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2022)

También considero que hablar de un PH 0 (cero) . . .  ha sido un error (cara de preocupación).

Para limpiar electrónica sulfatada , mayormente por baterías con pérdidas , suelo usar vinagre blanco que es ácido acético al 5 % , ya que ese ácido no ataca metales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

Yo ví un video donde limpiaban las sulfataciones con jugo de limón...y funciona, pero el jugo solo se demora un año....hay que pasar un cepillito primero para remover todo el polvillo y demás porquería. Luego el jugo de limón hace su trabajo más rápidamente....pero el vinagre blanco está mucho mas barato que los limones...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También considero que hablar de un PH 0 (cero) . . .  ha sido un error (cara de preocupación).
> 
> Para limpiar electrónica sulfatada , mayormente por baterías con pérdidas , suelo usar vinagre blanco que es ácido acético al 5 % , ya que ese ácido no ataca metales


Vi un tutorial donde limpiaban plata con vinagre blanco, aunque al no tener la certeza, no dije nada, lo de los metales al menos es cierto, dado que anda bárbaro para destapar la cloacas de plomo de donde vivo sin hacer un desastre y encima como anda también muy bien para desengrasar (la asquerosa grasa negra, la causa del porque se tapa la pileta de la cocina cada cierto tiempo), pues viene más que bien.

El tema si la plata y oro querían bien brillantes u opacadas usando vinagre, eso es justo lo que no sé.

En tema cepillos, dado que a veces los cepillos de dientes se les dan otros usos, los cepillos para chicos muy chicos no solo son los mejores para todas las edades (son cepillos blandos y chicos, limpiando de forma mucho mejor y más precisa), y por esa característica, los más capaces y menos agresivos para otros usos, como cepillar una determinada superficie.



A modo de dato y anécdota, los cepillos duros aunque sean inadecuados hasta para los dientes y las encías, se venden porque la gente por alguna rara razón los demanda aunque sean inadecuados. Andan muy bien para poner pomada a los zapatos, me dijo un dentista de confianza XD


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 17, 2022)

Variac dijo:


> El pdf "el camino de la formula", subido por dantonio, especifica, entre otras caracteristicas,
> •Solución comercial, “Limpiasteg 130”, de tiourea con ácido
> clorhídrico. Se verificó su pH en 0, y la limpieza se hizo por
> inmersión, de acuerdo con las instrucciones incluidas. Digo que PH "0" es mas bien raro.
> ...


Mira con todo respeto no eres químico, tampoco muestras resultados.
Lo que hace este limpiador es quitar la capa de azufre de los metales por eso la plata se pone negra, es limpiador de plata.
Yo empecé hace 2 años y me dio buenos resultados quita muy bien la patina de los contactos.

No quería hacerlo público por la cantidad de gente mente cerrada y seudocientificos que buscan N-mil peros pero no lo intentan.
Pero dije ya ha pasado tiempo y algo que me era tan obvio no podía creer que no lo vendieran en ninguna tienda de electrónica.

Y dije está bien es hora de publicar algo de provecho en el foro hace tiempo que veo que solo hay preguntones pero cada vez menos aportes.

No es algo que apenas veo o se me ocurrió, llevo tiempo y arregle casi 140 impresoras de tickets que hasta hoy funcionan bien.


----------

